
Apple’s TV strategy is still an embarrassing joke - BishopD
http://bgr.com/2017/06/30/apples-tv-strategy-is-still-an-embarrassing-joke/
======
coldtea
Yes, because media pundits have a long track record of being right in their
criticism of Apple...

